# 2555ez question



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

okay the new 1040 is throwing me for a loop. on the old one on line 21 you subtracted the amount from the 2555ez to arrive at your taxable income but on the new one I don't see anything like that. Is there another schedule I have to use,
Any help is gratefully received.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The new "shorter" 1040 comes with 6 (count 'em) schedules, numbered 1 through 6. (Clever, no?)

Your figure to subtract from your gross income for the FEIE goes, I believe, on Schedule 1 line 21. https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040s1.pdf (And if you're filing with a foreign address, you also need Schedule 6.)


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

think I have it all good.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------

